# Which Punjab medical college (government, private, army) should i apply to?



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

Assalam Alaikum. I wanted to know which Pakistani Punjab colleges to opt for based on ur experiences. I'm giving my mcat in 3 days and i want to be sure i opt for colleges that are actually good and don't just have a repute.
Thank you


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

*All the public and private medical schools in Punjab and Islamabad
*

*Public*


No.Name of medical CollegeFundingEstablishedEnrollmentUniversityCityProvinceWebsiteIMED profile1King Edward Medical UniversityPublic1860302KEMULahorePunjabkemu.edu.pk7040802Nishtar Medical CollegePublic1951250NMUMultanPunjabnmch.edu.pk7040903Fatima Jinnah Medical CollegePublic1948300UoPLahorePunjabfjmc.edu.pk7040704Sargodha Medical CollegePublic2007100UHSSargodhaPunjabsmc.uos.edu.pk7040725Allama Iqbal Medical CollegePublic1975-UHSLahorePunjabaimc.edu.pk7041356Faisalabad Medical UniversityPublic1973250UHSFaisalabadPunjabpmc.edu.pk7040857Quaid-e-Azam Medical CollegePublic1970300UHSBahawalpurPunjabqamc.edu.pk7040038Rawalpindi Medical CollegePublic1974350UHSRawalpindiPunjabrmc.edu.pk7041309Services Institute of Medical SciencesPublic2003200UHSLahorePunjabsims.edu.pk70420510Army Medical CollegePublic1977200RawalpindiPunjabpakistanarmy.gov.pk70414011Shaikh Zayed Medical CollegePublic2003100UHSR. Y. KhanPunjabszmc.edu.pk70421012Nawaz Sharif Medical CollegePublic2009100UHSGujratPunjabuog.edu.pk70439013Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical and Dental CollegePublic2009100UoPLahorePunjabskzmdc.edu.pk70443514Federal Medical and Dental CollegePublic2012100SZAMBUIslamabadCapitalpims.gov.pk70434515Ameer-ud-Din Medical CollegePublic2011100UHSLahorePunjabpgmipunjab.edu.pk70429516Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical CollegePublic2007100UHSSialkotPunjabkmsmc.edu.pk70437517Gujranwala Medical CollegePublic2010100UHSGujranwalaPunjabgmc.com.pk70435018Sahiwal Medical CollegePublic2013100UHSSahiwalPunjabsmlc.edu.pk70442019Ghazi Khan Medical CollegePublic2010100UHSDera Ghazi KhanPunjabgkmcedu.pk704420


*Private*



No.Name of medical CollegeFundingEstablishedEnrollmentUniversityCityProvinceWebsiteIMEDprofile20FMH College of Medicine and DentistryPrivate2000100UHSLahorePunjabfmsystem.org70401021Foundation University Medical CollegePrivate2001150FUIRawalpindiPunjabfui.edu.pk70401522Rai Medical CollegePrivate2014100UHSSargodhaPunjabrmcsargodha.edu.pkN/A23Islamic International Medical CollegePrivate1996100RIURawalpindiPunjabiimc.riphah.edu.pk70418024Lahore Medical and Dental CollegePrivate1997150UHSLahorePunjablmdc.edu.pk70402025Shifa College of MedicinePrivate1999100STMUIslamabadCapitalshifacollege.edu70402526Wah Medical CollegePrivate2002100UHSAttockPunjabwahmedicalcollege.edu.pk70419527University Medical and Dental College FaisalabadPrivate2003150UHSFaisalabadPunjabumc.tuf.edu.pk[SUP][_permanent dead link_][/SUP]70422528University College of Medicine and DentistryPrivate2001150UoLLahorePunjabuol.edu.pk70422029CMH Lahore Medical And Dental CollegePrivate2006150UHSLahorePunjabcmhlahore.edu.pk70424030Islamabad Medical and Dental CollegePrivate1997100SZABMUIslamabadCapitalimdcollege.edu.pk70423531Independent Medical College, FaisalabadPrivate2008100UHSFaisalabadPunjabindmedcol.com70436032Sharif Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2008100UHSLahorePunjabsharifmedicalcity.org70443033Continental Medical CollegePrivate2008100UHSLahorePunjabcmclhr.edu.pk70434034Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2009150UHSLahorePunjabamdc.edu.pk70428035Central Park Medical CollegePrivate2008100UHSLahorePunjabcpmcollege.edu.pk70433536Multan Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2008100UHSMultanPunjabmmdc.edu.pk70438537Shalamar Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2010150UHSLahorePunjabsmdc.edu.pk70426538Avicenna Medical College, LahorePrivate2010100UHSLahorePunjabamch.edu.pk70430539Yusra Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2010100SZABMUIslamabadCapitalymdc.edu.pk70444040Rashid Latif Medical CollegePrivate2010100UHSLahorePunjab[1]70425541Islam Medical CollegePrivate2010100UHSSialkotPunjabimdc.edu.pk70436542Amna Inayat Medical CollegePrivate2011100uhsSheikhupuraPunjabaimcs.edu.pk70430043Azra Naheed Medical CollegePrivate2011100SU-LLahorePunjabanmc.superior.edu.pk70431544Al-Nafees Medical CollegePrivate2012100IU-HIslamabadCapitalisra.edu.pk70428545Pak Red Crescent Medical and Dental College (Admission Stopped and Recommended to Ministry of NHSR&C for Closure)Private2012100UHSLahorePunjabprcmdc.com70440046Aziz Fatimah Medical and Dental College FaisalabadPrivate2012100UHSFaisalabadPunjabafmdc.edu.pk70431047Hashmat Medical and Dental College (Admission Stopped and Recommended to Ministry of Health for Closure)Private2011100UHSGujratPunjabhmdc.edu.pk70435548Rawal Institute of Health SciencesPrivate2012100SZABMUIslamabadCapitalrihs.com.pk70441049Rahbar Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2014100UHSLahorePunjabrmdc.com.pkN/A50HBS Medical and Dental CollegePrivate2015100SZABMUIslamabadCapitalhbsmc.orgN/A51HITEC-Institute of Medical SciencesPrivate2016100NUMSTaxilaPunjabhitec-ims.edu.pk 

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_medical_schools_in_Pakistan


----------



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

I am aware of the Punjab colleges. I want to know from your experiences which i should opt for


----------

